# 2000 Nissan Altima



## mudslinger47 (Nov 28, 2015)

I replaced the intake manifold gaskets, before that it was running OK except at idle because of the Vac leak... I also replaced the MAF Sensor, fuel pressure reg and Knock sensor. The CEL stays out and the car runs generally good. Its a five speed stick and when taking off, it runs fine up to 3000 RPM's, then it has a little stutter which you can drive through by lifting on the accelerator a little...I can live with that, however when I'm in CC and come to a large hill, when the cruse accelerates, it does it enough so much it kicks it out of cruse because its slowing down...Prior to my working on it, it would climb any hill around here with no issues at all in cruse.... Any ideas? Has 163K on it and its a four cylinder.


----------

